

Ask HN:Where can I find software I can resell outside the US? - jcslzr


======
wtracy
There are some people offering websites and other packages for resale on eBay,
of all places. Flippa might be a good source for web-based stuff.

Otherwise, can you be more specific about what you're looking for?

~~~
jcslzr
I feel like I am good at designing software, and been thinking on starting a
software consulting group, but my area of expertise is SAP and I was wondering
if there is other softwares I could sell based on commision.

